# Sperm life question



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

So it seems everywhere I read, that swimmers can live up to 5 days. Is this all the time, no matter what the vaginal conditons are? Or is this just with FM? What if at some point in the menstrual cycle you DTD during a time when fertile mucus is not detected and then say fertile mucus shows up a day or 2 later? Do they die within a few hours when good mucus isn't detected, or some do, some don't, and maybe then, when fertile mucus is noted, the life span can extend due to good conditions? I have what I consider a tiny chance of conceiving this month b/c DH is going out of town and most likely won't be around for my actual O day. We will plan to DTD tonight(CD9) and late tomorrow night(CD10, early am CD11). As of this am I feel pretty dry. So I'm pretty sure when he's gone that my CM will be changing to the fertile type. I'm just wondering if there's a chance that we could have a chance







to conceive. I'm not getting my hopes up though, it seems to be a shot in the dark, mainly b/c when I think I'll start gearing up to O, won't be able to DTD! What do you all think about the question of life of a spermie??


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

it probably has alot to w/ the health of the man and his swimmers. i don't think it's so cut and dry.

i was pretty certain my chances of conceiving last month on cd8 was pretty minimal. i didn't have any ewcm until many days later, and actually o'ed 5 days later. but here i am, cd26 or so w/ a bfp. i'm certain of conception dates because it was the only time we dtd where he oops'ed.

so obviously anything's possible!


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

The newer studies actually showed a max sperm life of 7 days.

I got pregnant from sex 6 days pre-o on a day with no CM at all (and I check at the cervix.) The next day there was tons of EWCM, and soon, a baby!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the hope ladies







and good to read your stories!
At least I know I have a "chance"


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah, they just say 5 because the range is 3-7 so 5 is a pretty nice average.

its safest to assume 3 when ttc and 7 when tta. However, anything within the 7 window at least gives you a chance... and Ive seen a lot of ladies with 5 days between DTD and O that got pregnant (thats actually how some women time for a girl)


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
(thats actually how some women time for a girl)


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't mind a sis for DD


----------



## beautyonthebeach83 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is VERY good to know! We are semi-trying for baby #2. (We were not planning to go full-throttle with TTC til I lost the rest of the baby weight...but we both have the baby fever!) The last time we DTD was about 3 days before "O". Would LOVE to have a baby sis for DS.







Good luck and baby dust to original poster!


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I found some studies on this because this month my timing wasn't as good as I hoped and I only got 3 days before ovulation. Chances are definately diminished after 2 days before ovulation but there is still a chance on the 3-5 days before ovulation. I don't know if you have local stores that carry preseed but that is worth a shot. My cm ended up drying up in the two days before ovulation and I still managed to concieve.

The links below have some statistics. They don't have any pregnancies recorded from 6 or 7 days before ovulation in the studies. On a fertility board I was joined I saw a few charts with pregnancy from 6 days before ovulation. The top study does say how bbt isn't as reliable as testing hormone levels for determining ovulation so it may be due to that. It is hard to pinpoint o day exactly. I actually think my bbt was wrong this month and my other signs like cm and opk were more reliable and I might have actually ovulated a day or two earlier than my bbt indicated.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...full/14/7/1835

http://www.ovwatch.com/TryingToGetPr...ion-period.asp


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Very interesting studies! Thanks for posting!
With DH out of town timing isn't the greatest that's for sure! However, today is CD 12 for me and DH gets back on CD 14. I'm only now starting to see some good CM so who knows, maybe I will O later then I was predicting and there will be a better chance


----------

